# Other Pythons > Morelia >  JCP Temperment?

## KingNoFace

I am considering buying a JCP soon. I love them. I think they are tied with GTP's as my favourite snake. 

I am curious. Any tips for a new JCP owner? How much different are they from ball pythons? How are their attitudes? Most things I found say they are snippy as babies but mellow out as they get older. But isnt that typical for most snakes? Any info would be appreciated. Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## Reinz

My JCP, Esmarelda was a year old when I got her. She has never bit me or struck at me. 

My BP spends at least 50% of her life in her hide. My JCP never spent any time in her hide whatsoever until I mounted a hide on the ceiling. Now she goes in during her shed or uses it for hunting. 

She also never ever spent any time on the ground under until I got a new enclosure with belly heat. She uses it for a day or two after meals.  She used spend all of her time on her perch in her old home. 

Now that she has a forever home with many options she takes advantage of all of them. 

You will need to up your handling game when moving from Balls to Carpets. But it is not difficult by any means. 

Esmarelda is at the top of my favorite list. Being highly arboreal she is a joy to watch and makes a top notch display snake, which is why I have afforded her the largest cage. 

Best of luck with your research, I trust that you would be quite pleased with a JCP. 

Sorry, photos are not working with Tapatalk at the moment.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (05-09-2017),Gio (05-08-2017),_Jus1More_ (12-10-2017),KingNoFace (05-08-2017),_rock_ (05-08-2017)

----------


## Gio

They are VERY different from royal pythons and should be set up to display they behaviors the exhibit in the wild.

SEMI to HIGHLY arboreal. JCP's are said to be the most arboreal of the carpet group.

This is a coastal mutt (not sure the mix)


She is very active most days. This snake wins as far as constant activity levels go. I have a royal, a boa constrictor and a retic here.

The royal is the least active snake in the home.

Carpets are amazing and I have been told better ACTIVE display animals than GTPs, although the beauty of a green tree is special.



Carpets are not mean, and early bites don't often break the skin.

Use a branch to handle  them early and use a closed fist near their face. They won't strike at a big closed fist like they will fingers.

Highly recommend carpets of any type. Diamonds require some very exacting husbandry though. The others are very easy.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (05-09-2017),_Jus1More_ (12-10-2017),KingNoFace (05-08-2017),_MissterDog_ (10-13-2017),_Reinz_ (05-09-2017),_Ronniex2_ (02-01-2018)

----------


## xcjumper

My JCP has always been super calm and never snippy! I love him! I also love my Royal's as well. ...but it's like comparing apples to pomegranates! 

I also have many Corns, which I see you have too, I would say my JCP is more like my corns as far as curiosity and activity except more arboreal.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (05-09-2017),KingNoFace (05-08-2017)

----------


## KingNoFace

Thanks all for your replies. I think most species get a bad name when it comes to being "mean". They dont really deserve it.

----------


## dboeren

I just got my first carpet (a 2016) and she's never tried to bite.  Babies of most species are a bit nervous just from being so low on the food chain at that small size.  I wouldn't worry about it.  As long as you keep them in comfortable conditions and get them used to handling they should be fine.

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Like the others have already said, carpets are awesome snakes to keep. They're definitely my favorite species. Two of my five carpets are jungles and I've never had an issue with them being nippy. My female did tag me once when she was a baby. I was trying to stuff her into a container so I could weigh her and she gave me a quick nip that time but none since. I can watch my carpets perch and roam their enclosures for hours. I think every keeper needs at least one carpet in their collection  :Smile: . I highly recommend them for beginners and experienced keepers.

----------

Gio (05-09-2017),_Reinz_ (05-09-2017)

----------


## rock

You have some great info above from people with experience who are willing to help.  I jumped from balls to a Bredli rather quickly and it was because of my research and the people in this thread who helped me.  

You will acquire a remarkable snake in a JCP.  It was the snake that first got me interested in Carpet Pythons because they are so amazing.

Good luck in choosing just one!

----------


## Prognathodon

I have a JCP that was snippy as a baby. He grew out of it with me before he was big enough to really do damage. Took a little longer for him to be good for other people, but IIRC it still wasn't bitey behavior, more "no, I'm staying with my person and doing threat strikes at not-my-person if they try to insist".

My IJCP is an absolute sweetheart, I think he's done maybe one strike in my general direction because I startled him, and one small feeding accident that was my own dumb fault.

Carpets are much more active than balls, they like to be on the go and explore, but I don't think they're difficult to handle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Louv44

Did you end up getting your carpet?

----------


## KevinK

JCP's are known for some of the most unpredictable attitudes in the carpet world.

With enough handling and time, 90% of them will outgrow "nippy" attitudes that they almost always have as babies.





> Thanks all for your replies. I think most species get a bad name when it comes to being "mean". They dont really deserve it.


However, it's not an uncommon thing to have a completely unpredictable adult. Not only that, but it's the way they bite. They have "defense" strikes like any other snake species BUT.....

As adults, SOME specimens have a tendency to "wrist roll" you much in the same way that a problematic Anaconda does. You'll be handling them and they will show no signs of aggression, only to "roll" over and nail you on your arm or wrist. I've seen it happen numerous times before with a few problematic adult specimens. Call Richard from Reptile Rapture in Madison, WI if you want more proof of that btw. He specifically labels his problematic JCP's. 



They are definitely a GREAT display species (absolutely BEAUTIFUL) but I would encourage you only to think about one if you're over the stage where you're worried about being bitten........which, personally took me a long time to get over. Morelia bites?....not fun either.

----------


## Wharf Rat

I don't have much experiences with JCPs, but they are gorgeous and very interesting snakes. I believe that with patience and gentle handling you can get them to settle down quite a bit.  If you get a small, young JCP expect to get bitten.  It doesn't hurt... Its scary, but when they are small it really doesn't hurt.  You just have to get used to it LoL

Not trying to hijack your thread, just sharing my limited experience. I got my first JCP about a month ago.  My other snakes are ball pythons...polar opposites. My JCP, Arya, is a 2 year old female.  She wasn't handled much prior to my getting her, so I've been working with her a lot to get her used to me and gain her trust.  Once shes out of her enclosure she's pretty gently, not nippy at all. She is still scared and jumpy, but not aggressive. The first couple weeks i was handling her I used a hook to gently get her on the move so i could pick her up.  Once she's moving shes more concerned with getting away than being defensive.  Well, the last few weeks I've just been using my hand to get her.  There has been improvement, but its slow.  Patience is required.

I debated with myself on whether to show this, mainly cause i feel like an idiot LoL but I decided...what the hell.  Its not a big deal.  This is me trying to get her out a couple weeks ago.  I had to clean her enclosure.  This was totally my fault for hesitating, but she was in full "DON'T TOUCH ME" mode LoL It didn't hurt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoMxJ9rAi-Y

By the way, in 23 years of keeping snakes this was only my second bite.

I don't know much about jungle carpet pythons, but I do think they have a mostly undeserved reputation as "mean".  Be patient.  Handle your snake.  Gain its trust. Be gentle. Learn your snake, understand its moods.  All reasonable with any pet.  Good luck.

----------


## Percy

Hi 
I have had a young male JCP since early last December. He is probably about a year and a half old, four foot 8 long. These snakes are rather active. Mine divides his time between being in one of his hides on the ground, and lying up in the branches. At first he stayed hidden during the day, only coming out after dark, but nowadays he is usually up in the branches during the afternoon, retreating to his hide at about 8.30pm. These snakes are a food deal more nervous than boa constrictors, epicrates, and python regius. Youngsters tend to be a bit defensive. When I brought mine home he was easily transferred from the tub to his viv. I have only tried to handle him once since, and he became very tense and defensive, but didn't bite (he might have if I had gone nearer). He fed after five days. I started him on very small prey, as he seemed to get fazed by larger items. THe first two feeds were drop feeds. He now eats like a champion on asult mice (three per feeding, though he'd take more). He won't take rats, unless a small rat is sewed onto the rear end of a mouse. Hooe this helps...

----------

